# Did I just get a deal or did I flunk



## Imafanatic (Apr 6, 2015)

I just paid $100 usd for a 1993 or 1994 giant atx 760, I don't know of it's a good deal?


these are some pictures of it


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

You didn't flunk.


----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

That totally depends on how much you ride it and how much fun you have on it.

Personally I had a trek of the same vintage and road the wheels off of it. Thousands of miles later, I wouldn't think twice about spending $100 for another one.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

You did ok. What is the purpose of this bike? Commuting or MTB?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Does it go, stop and shift? I think that's worth $100.


----------



## Paulsmith55 (Jan 16, 2015)

May need new tires and tubes but looks great otherwise, drivetrain looks fantastic.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

People try to sell their "pre-owned" dept store bikes for that much. You got a deal.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Rough values:

1993 Giant ATX 760 - New and Used Bike Value

1994 Giant ATX 760 - New and Used Bike Value


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Varaxis said:


> People try to sell their "pre-owned" dept store bikes for that much. You got a deal.


Right. It's hard to go wrong spending 100 bucks on a bike that works. I've spent that much on one tire!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

that's a solid bike for that price, assuming there's nothing seriously wrong with it. from the photos, it looks like it was never ridden. does it fit you well? a bike that does not fit the rider is never a good deal at any price.

get everything working on it and just ride it. I would not bother "upgrading" anything on it though, just keep it running and it will serve you well. what kind of riding do you plan to do on it?


----------



## Imafanatic (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks all of responding I'm going to try and use it on some trails but probably street more often. And I also today agree for new tire and inner tubes because the ones it has are a little dry rotted


----------



## Mrjackthepoodle (Dec 30, 2014)

Thats awesome man! However I am always afraid that the "bull horn handlebars" thats what I like to call them, are going to impale my head or chest if I fall off the bike. LOL my wife would kill me!


----------



## faceplant72 (Oct 25, 2009)

Imafanatic said:


> Thanks all of responding I'm going to try and use it on some trails but probably street more often. And I also today agree for new tire and inner tubes because the ones it has are a little dry rotted


Great bike my wife still uses hers with some road tires. I would ad some kool stop brake pads to your list since 20 year has likely hardened the stock pads.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

You did good.

First rule... it is usually a good sign to see a decent 20+ year old mountain bike that still has the reflectors and no rust.

For $100, I'll take one of them any day.

John


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Good bike. I would limit it to low key trails if you're going out. It's should be good for some intro trails, but finding quality replacement fork will be difficult. Don't do anything to bend it. For road/gravel/smooth dirt it'll be great.


----------



## VideoboyMatt (Feb 11, 2014)

Mrjackthepoodle said:


> Thats awesome man! However I am always afraid that the "bull horn handlebars" thats what I like to call them, are going to impale my head or chest if I fall off the bike. LOL my wife would kill me!


I rode probably 15 years with bar ends and never had a problem with them. When you fall they usually dig into the dirt. I can't remember ever falling on them. I know they are out of fashion and find modern riser bars and ergo grips do just as much as bar ends ever did for my arms, but they were great for climbing. Sometimes I miss my Onza bar ends.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think finding a replacement for that fork would be dead easy.

Plenty of rigids in a variety of A-C lengths and steer tube standards out there. Not that it comes up. It's people with suspension forks with 1" steer tubes that are really up against a wall.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

VideoboyMatt said:


> . Sometimes I miss my Onza bar ends.


I've ran into my old Onzas and Rosies the other day in the garage. I swear I'm thinking of trying out set of stubby ends my current bike. I used to get a lot of use out those things.

OP - your bike is a 94; STX level components showed up that year. I wouldn't worry about babying it too much - we put bikes like that through a lot bitd and they're not any more fragile than a new entry level bike. Probably a little tougher in some ways. If you end up riding it off road regularly, you might even want to find an older suspension fork to throw on it sometime. A few minor changes and that thing would be a fine trail bike.


----------



## Imafanatic (Apr 6, 2015)

*Maybe not*



faceplant72 said:


> Great bike my wife still uses hers with some road tires. I would ad some kool stop brake pads to your list since 20 year has likely hardened the stock pads.


im pretty sure before i bought it the guy had them replaced so i should be all good.


----------



## McBearsNY (Dec 29, 2014)

Thats an excellent bike I have several Giant ATX bikes from the mid 1990's , but as another commentator stated the most important thing is does it fit you well, if you are comfortable that's what counts


----------

